# Drilling long pen blanks



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Does anyone have any pointers as to how to prevent the drill bit from wandering off center when drilling long (4.5") pen blanks? I'm using a Colt parabolic bit in a drill press, using a wood screw (clamp) to hold the blank. The blank is not moving, but at times the bit seems to wander. Any tips are greatly appreciated.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Once get everything lined up at drill press, use a small square to insure blank is straight in my Chinese machinist vice. I frequently remove chips while drilling. I go less than ¼” before backing out. Only have one parabolic drill bit from Berea, and could not get a straight hole unless cleared chips more frequently. Normally use brad point or twist drill bits for drilling blanks. One hand operates drill press lever and other holds shop-vac nozzle while drilling.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

For that length, make a right angle jig, so it clamps solidly in place; maybe 3" tall for added support. Peck drill those deep holes.


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

To drill pen blanks I've been chucking the blank into my lathe and using a jacobs chuck in the tailstock to hold the drill bit. Seems to work fine. Anyone do it that way or know of reasons why I shouldn't?


----------

